# Scout's Field Blooper Video



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I took this video yesterday morning during training. We try really hard to setup non-cheating marks for Scout and figured with the cement barrier and being in the middle of the pond that she wouldn't be tempted. But, sure enough she tried to cheat on the way back. In a desperate attempt to prevent her from practicing cheating my buddy threw another bumper into the pond. It worked--kinda. The only problem was that Scout was convinced that she had to bring back BOTH of the bumpers and would not come in until I started to run away like I was going to leave her.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Pups always find a way to show you what you have to work on.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

my computer doesn't like videos, sigh.
Time to work on diversions, lol!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

How old is Scout?

EvanG


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

She is 18 months. We only started field training late spring/early summer. And I am new, so trying to figure things out.


----------

